# How freaky is being human



## Brewer1973 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi there all I don't know if I'm the only person who feels like this but here goes ! About 20 years ago I had a thought about how weird it was to be alive , how all the human anatomy looked and worked . This was followed by my first panic attack which flooded my body like a wave . Since then I have periods in my life when all I can think about is this topic , I can be chatting away then I remind myself (like a test ) to see if it still freaks me out ! And it does !! I become to feel more and more detached , spaced out , alien , and just downright freaked out . I have tried looking at religion , meditation etc to try to get some kind of peace in my mind but as yet nothing ! I have seen a cbt practitioner but she deemed to think it was some kind of self sabotage to stop me enjoying my life ? Help please !


----------



## keeby (Apr 14, 2012)

I know it sounds hard but when you can tell those thoughts are coming into your head, DONT INDULDGE THEM. Have a safegaurd, somthing to thing of as soon as you your brain starts that cycle. Something that takes a bit of thought, like your ideal partner or car, imagen everything about them from top to bottom an all the details untill your mind is distracted enough. An just keep repeating the prosess i know it sounds pretty usless but it can really help

Ps. sorry for my crappy spellin an stuff


----------



## Brewer1973 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for replying . I do try to change thoughts but they have became so automatic now ????. I feel like someone could just give me a perspective on my thoughts and bag it would all. Change for me ! I have 2 beautiful daughters and a beautiful wife who need me to stop being so distant and unemotional ! Arghhhh ????????


----------



## Brewer1973 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok is there any tips you have to satisfy/alleviate unwanted thoughts ? Do you think meditation / spiritual approach can help ? And also I am on cipramil . Does anyone think this helps or hinders !!! Thank you for taking time to reply to me !


----------



## Brewer1973 (Apr 13, 2012)

Again thank you for taking the time to reply ???? I have just read what you sent and a lot rings true ! I suppose I've just been living with this in the hope it will go away. I am going to copy your reply and file on my phone just to remind me to take a stance to regain control of my life

Cheers ????


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

hey there... well this is me all over.... i freak out bout life and why it is the way it is.. and how i am in it etc... the reason ur therpist says that is because yes althought its hard to believe these thoughts are a cover up for sumthing deeper... if u wer content and calm u wud not wonder why u are here.. it wudnt matter... yano? these thoughts stop u from living.. possibly because u are afriad .. or watever... all i can say is gettin bak lost in life no matter how hard is the only way to recover.. and seeing maybe wats reall upsetting u underneath,.,if u wanna exchange thoughts r symptoms im here.


----------



## Brewer1973 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for replying . I have actually been quite good for past week ! I have been reading a book which has helped me to accept these thoughts and not fret so much about them







its still there but just doesn't seem as strong ! I'm glad to hear that I ain't the only one who thinks this way as I began to think I was totally loosing my grip on reality . I again thanks for replying it has brought a smile to my face and a sense of relief so you can pat yourself on the shoulder thanks ????


----------



## Samaral (Mar 26, 2012)

I can definitely relate 100% and enjoyed the replies here. Which book have you been reading?


----------



## Brewer1973 (Apr 13, 2012)

At last a life by a guy called Paul David . It has been good as it seems to have lots of similar stories and the guy is an ex sufferer . Sometimes it's just good to see what your feeling in somebody else's words! It doesn't stop how I feel but let's me know I ain't alone . I get on with my life day in day out . Just some days I want to just close my eyes and sleep the cloudy thoughts and feelings away . Hope you are doing well and thanks again for replying ????


----------



## Macky (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Brewer, I've experienced the same thoughts and feelings as you. My take on it is that our bodies are not eternal. When we're younger we think we're going to live forever so we identify strongly with our body. As we get older we realize that our bodies are temporal so we don't identify as strongly with it. I think this quote by C.S Lewis sums it up pretty nicely - "If I find in myself a desire which no experience in this world can satisfy, the most probable explanation is that I was made for another world."

So, I guess the key is to not become too attached to this world. Maybe that's what depersonalization is - maybe that's why we feel detached to this world...because it's not our final destination.


----------

